# Fancy pigeons not able to fly



## sagardreamz (May 19, 2011)

Hi guys,
I have two fancy pigeons with me which are not able to fly.
I want to set them free.
I had bought them from a pet store, now I want to let them go. 
I removed the gum tape that was applied to their feathers.
When I let them fly, they flied for about 2 - 3 metres and sat on ground.
I want to let them go
Please help me on how do I let them go

I stay in Bangalore. I am ready to spend money incase there are any pet training centres in Bangalore which could train them to fly . . . 

*Please help me urgently on this* . . . . 


Thanks


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

WHY! Do you want to set them free!? Their domestic birds, their chance of survival is about........ZERO!


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

hello, would you be more specific. do you want to sell them or want to see them fly?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

What you have there is a breed of pigeon called Indian Fantail.

These are fancy pigeons which cannot live in the wild, these breeds are also not flyers.

If you had hope they could be set free but now realizing its not possible, there are members from bangalore who might be willing to adopt.


----------



## sagardreamz (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys . . . . 

@MSFREEBIRD - I just wanted to set them free because I had taken it from the ppl, who I knew were gonna eat that bird. So I just wanted to give them a life

@JEEV12 - Selling or money making is the last thing on my mind as they mean a lot to me. I would have kept them along with me, but I cant take proper care of them as I spend most of the time out of home. In fact i am ready to give money if I get anyone who really takes good care of them . . 

@SREESHS - I really want to give them in safe hands. AsI said I am ready to pay the money for their food and other requirements. But I really want to make sure they live good life . . . .Please let me know some of the members who can adopt them in B'lore. I am ready to pay the money for thier maintainence . . . . .


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

sagardreamz said:


> Thanks for the replies guys . . . .
> 
> @MSFREEBIRD - I just wanted to set them free because I had taken it from the ppl, who I knew were gonna eat that bird. So I just wanted to give them a life
> 
> ...


I commend you for saving them  Please try to find them a good, safe home, as they can't survive in the wild. I think we have members in your area.


----------



## sagardreamz (May 19, 2011)

Thanks man . . . 
They are very cute and any person would want them to life thier life . . . . 

Right now they are in my room pretty safe and doing good.

How to find if someone wants to adopt them. I am repeating the same words . . 
I dont want to sell them . . . I will give them for free and money for maintainence . . .


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

hi ya, i have left a PM.


----------



## narrasandeep (Jul 31, 2010)

hay dude , u r doing great job , these birds r not flyers , they just jump from building to building , they r indian fantails and the quality is also good , if possible just prepare a big cage and keep them in it , it is not necessary to be at home to take care of them , just provide them with food and water in that cage , they will be fine , any way its nice meeting a kind person like u , have a nice day


----------



## sagardreamz (May 19, 2011)

narrasandeep said:


> hay dude , u r doing great job , these birds r not flyers , they just jump from building to building , they r indian fantails and the quality is also good , if possible just prepare a big cage and keep them in it , it is not necessary to be at home to take care of them , just provide them with food and water in that cage , they will be fine , any way its nice meeting a kind person like u , have a nice day




Thanks for the reply man ,. . . . .
Ya I will do whatever I can, to the max


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

There are a couple of Indian guys here , they may be close to you and might possibly be able to give them a good home . They are pretty Indian Fantails and good job saving them .

In the first picture .....the Indian Fantail at the back ........what is that on it's head ???


----------



## willowxx (9 mo ago)

sagardreamz said:


> Hi guys,
> I have two fancy pigeons with me which are not able to fly.
> I want to set them free.
> I had bought them from a pet store, now I want to let them go.
> ...


Um…. That’s complete irresponsibility.they are domestic birds who don’t know how to hunt on their own. They’re fancy, so they can’t fly properly. Then how do you set them free if they cant even FLY properly?! Why did you decide to get them from the store? Look, I’m not here to lecture you.

What I can say is, you can take the birds back to the store if you wish, but most likely they house the birds in horrible conditions. You can find someone who wants fancy Indian fantail pigeons. Just make sure you offer a price between 100-1000 rupee. whoever cannot afford your fee is probably not ready for the cost of your bird. And they also help weed out the dirty scumbags who mistreat pigeons. 

if you use Facebook marketplace, you can also sell your bird from there. Give the age, breed, size and Gender (if they have reached maturity), also why you want to sell your bird. You cannot train the bird to fly properly, it’s because of their tail. If you can, you could keep your pigeon indoors with you! Just buy a huge bird cage. I prefer dog crates becuase there are no wire on the floor. And do not place the cage on the ground. Put it in a table so it can feel safe. Don’t buy round cages either. You can train your bird to fly to you and even recognize shapes!


----------



## willowxx (9 mo ago)

sagardreamz said:


> Thanks for the replies guys . . . .
> 
> @MSFREEBIRD - I just wanted to set them free because I had taken it from the ppl, who I knew were gonna eat that bird. So I just wanted to give them a life
> 
> ...


Actually since your outside MOST of the time you can get a cage they can fly around in, with mirrors and toys, you can set aside an hour or so to come out and play with them


----------



## willowxx (9 mo ago)

sagardreamz said:


> Thanks man . . .
> They are very cute and any person would want them to life thier life . . . .
> 
> Right now they are in my room pretty safe and doing good.
> ...


 If you give them for free, there are some nasty ppl who will torture the birds.


----------

